# Threaded vs Non-threaded CO2 Tanks



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

I want to start getting into pressurized CO2, but start off really cheap.

I was thinking the Fluval Mini Pressurized 20g kit: Amazon.com : Fluval Mini Pressurized 20g-CO2 Kit - 0.7 ounces : Aquariums : Pet Supplies

However, I would plan on buying replacement tanks from a much cheaper source, but they only sell them as non-threaded CO2 tanks

Does it matter if it is threaded or non-threaded? Specifically with this CO2 kit?

Here is the source I plan to buy replacement tanks from: 16 Gram CO2 Non Threaded Chargers 1 Box 30 Units | eBay

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hopefully someone who has used the Fluval mini will chime in - I presume that the threaded tanks would be a requirement for attaching the regulator, but without actually having any experience with that kit it is purely speculation.

My advice would be to keep an eye on the classifieds and try to pick up a used CO2 set-up from a member. Or, contact Canadian Aquatics - their set-ups are pretty good value. I bought my system from J&L. I got it on boxing day sale so I saved some money, but it was still expensive. But I'm thrilled so far with my regulator (I bought the brass model that was slightly more expensive than the Milwaukee model).


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

As somebody who doesn't do the whole co2 in my tanks but I am a Avid paintballer I can tell you that a typical CO2 cylinder sits at roughly 1200 PSI and has the same output with a paintball style regulator. (thread on style). I assume that a non threaded tank would have to be regulated before it leaves the tank otherwise that tank is going to go for a very scary ride.

Edit. I clicked on the picture for the amazon link.

Looks like the fluval uses a smaller tank compared to the threaded style paintball tanks. 
Fluval uses a 20 gram cylinder that uses a pin and puncture style system to break the top cover. 
Paintball tank's are 5-20 Ounces they will use a regulator that has a 2 way valve and a pin that gets depressed for filling. (personally if it was me this is the way to go if you can't afford a scuba tank) It cost 5 dollars to fill a paintball tank up to 20 ounces at a dive shop or paintball store rather then $16 plus shipping for under 1.5 ounces of co2 from the fluval canisters.

The smaller tanks don't use threads but the 20 gram ones are big enough that if they blew loose they would cause some serious damage. I did find 5 for the same price as the 3 fluval ones but its still a rip off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Inn...270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d6dd2a06


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

The fluval system is crap. You have to us there diffuser which is just a double cup thing that sits the co2 in the water long enough for it to be absorbed. I own the 20 gram kit and haven't used it in close to a year. I picked my whole kit off another member here for less then $200 if you want to spend the time getting your tank parameters right and growing plants don't cheap out on the basics. It just leads to potentially hobby ending frustration down the road. You don't have to spend a fortune getting gla equipment but set yourself up for success. With all that in mind I have the 88 gram fluval kit plumbed thru a solenoid and then thru a needle valve and it works ok for my 15. As soon as the tank is empty I'm switching to a 5# tank but until then it does work ... the kit is 3/4 the price of what I paid for my first setup mind you but it works.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

The fluval system is crap. You have to use there diffuser which is just a double cup thing that sits the co2 in the water long enough for it to be absorbed. I own the 20 gram kit and haven't used it in close to a year. I picked my whole 20# kit off another member here for less then $200 if you want to spend the time getting your tank parameters right and growing plants don't cheap out on the basics. It just leads to potentially hobby ending frustration down the road. You don't have to spend a fortune getting gla equipment but set yourself up for success. With all that in mind I have the 88 gram fluval kit plumbed thru a solenoid and then thru a needle valve and it works ok for my 15. As soon as the tank is empty I'm switching to a 5# tank but until then it does work ... the kit is 3/4 the price of what I paid for my first setup mind you but it works.


----------

